# New Company for Greg Elmassian to check out



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

Go here.. 

http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/home.html

This is in your backyard.. 

They build for HO but the the servo decoders & frog juicer might work for us in large scale..

BulletBob


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way "Where is Greg?" Haven't seen or heard from him! Maybe he got POLKYED last weekend!? What you tink????? Hah LOL Phone home ET, or at least check in so we know you are still a kickin!! Missin you in the "Corn Cob State" hee hee!! Regal 

Prolly just busy with all the millions of dollars spent at Pamona??????????????????????? Hah


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he's probably playing with his new Santa Fe #3751 he picked up at the Fairplex Layout!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He's around, busy fitting new speaker to 2-10-2, and has guests for the week. 

Yeah Bob, very cool, remember the site, had not been there for a while. The frog juicer is cool, but probably too lightweight for G scale with 2 amp limit. The servo drivers are very nice, easy to set. Wonder if I could use it for Z? 

Thanks for the site, bookmarked and will digest. Right now, another beautiful day in paradise, warm and sunny, will run some trains for our visiting relatives. 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeez Greg, you wouldn't consider when ya gets it done to use yer unused "Livestream" site and let yer brothers see sumtin different on der would ya???? Hah LOL. 

Gotta cattle prod or Polky this guy all the time! Hee Hee Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anybody know if the servos can rotate 360 degrees like a motor? I want to motorize my 25 ton crain on my MOW consist. Hook, Boom, Azumith.( Roatate) 
do you think could do it with these servos?


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

Yes they can be make to go roundy/roundy.. 
I have not done this but there are a lot of sites on the web where they have done it.. 
Plus there are some realy big servos with lots of power.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

There Dual Frog Juicer is good for 10 amp boosters.. There Hex Frog Juicer looks like it will work to.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice new development. 

The hex juicer might work well in a congested area, but the reality is that you don't (and really can't) run wires to 6 turnouts outdoors, besides all the wire being somewhat impractical, if you want to pass 10 amps to the frog, you have too much voltage drop in the wiring to have this located any distance from the frog. 

The dual unit looks nice, I wish they would offer the single unit in the high amp version. 

I might buy one and encapsulate/pot it, but then you have the head dissipation issue. Maybe a light conformal coating and put in a trackside structure? 

Thanks for the update Bob, this is a good alternative to using the low current wiring in the available switches. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

I installed a hex unit in the Flagstaff Club's layout last summer. Was amazed to see that the instructions listed a MAXIMUM wire size between the board and the frog. I asked Duncan. It seems that if there is too little resistance in that circuit, the operation was intermittent! 

SO . . . don't know what that portends for large scale. 

BTW, it worked FLAWLESSLY! 

Have fun!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interestingly, I'm also interesting in possibly using it for Z scale... in G scale, it's rare you have 6 metal frogs near each other, but in Z, everything is close by... I heard there was a mod to allow it to be sensitive enough to "trip" on Z scale motor current. 

It's on my list to investigate. 

Greg


----------

